# 27% of all US Prison Inmates are Illegal Immigrants



## GHook93 (Jul 20, 2010)

Over a quarter of our inmates are illegal immigrants! That is insane and MORE than unacceptable. How can anyone even try to refute that crime doesn't fester around illegal immigrants. Yep not all, but clearly a way too high percentage of them!!!

We must end the PCness of trying to say they are here only to do jobs Americans don't want (even though its be reported that 30% of them work in the construction industry taking construction jobs, which I am POSITIVE Americans want to do! - Its is also reported that 25% work in the food industry, which I am ALSO sure many Americans would want to do- 55% work industries we would do), many are here committing crimes and we have to say enough is enough!!!

Ravi please open your eyes!!!




> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/05/30/business/30leonside.html
> 
> Coming up, were going to take a further look at the impact of illegal aliens. And it is an expensive proposition, particularly in our nations prisons. Illegal aliens, those citizens  noncitizens taking up a third of the cells in our federal penitentiaries.
> 
> ...


----------

